# Bor and Duvel



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Bor ( Van Leeuwen's Tessa x Van Leeuwen's Wibo) 17 mnths old.( brn 16164 )
Littermate of Kristins Lo

http://www.interneteffectief.info/v...ontent&view=article&id=188&Itemid=119&lang=nl


















Duvel-Balou met Leeuwenmoed ( brn 9709 )
FCI Mal. Kamatz-son
2 year old

http://www.interneteffectief.info/v...content&view=article&id=196&Itemid=94&lang=en


Just some nice pics of the dogs i'm (Dick) currently training with.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice dogs!


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Martine Loots said:


> Nice dogs!


Indeed, but it's a shame the pictures are so small!


----------



## Jenny Thorp (Nov 8, 2008)

Beautiful dogs !
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

nice looking dogs!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Ellen Piepers said:


> Indeed, but it's a shame the pictures are so small!


Hi Ellen, a larger version at our site under "our dogs>males>Bor and Duvel".;-)



Dick


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Hi Ellen, a larger version at our site under "our dogs>males>Bor and Duvel".;-)
> 
> Dick


Wow! I remember seeing pictures of Bor as a very young dog, he's developed nicely, really impressive! And Duvel has a very cool expression on his face.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

I want Bor! That is a awesome looking dutchie! He looks like he could really kick some ass


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

WOW, can I have Bor??


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

looking good - i can't believe they're coming up on 2 years already. it'll be neat to see lo's littermate(s)again this weekend


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Bor's head look like a concrete block with ears - nice looking dogs!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

damn, bor looks the biz


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

http://94.100.115.36/1110800001-1110850000/1110836101-1110836200/1110836146_3_q0VV.jpeg

Now, that is a beautiful dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> http://94.100.115.36/1110800001-1110850000/1110836101-1110836200/1110836146_3_q0VV.jpeg
> 
> Now, that is a beautiful dog.


HANDSOME not BEAUTIFUL...LOL


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I know you arent supposed to care about looks, but .....they are awesome looking


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> HANDSOME not BEAUTIFUL...LOL


Ya, you should become a nurse.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> I know you arent supposed to care about looks, but .....


you dont care if your dog is butt ugly :lol:


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Ya, you should become a nurse.


working on it,,,been playing doctor for years now...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Great looking dogs!
Not that I should care about looks but your dogs have great heads. Not what I call possum headed Mals/Dutchies.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: working on it,,,been playing doctor for years now...

Now if you can just keep them over 18...........


----------



## Chris Smith (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice looking dogs mate


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs!!!! bite work pics??


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Kristin and Al are over here and took some pic working from them both. And Al now knows how Duvel bites :mrgreen:

we went to the stud dog contest (ph 1 contest), Duco, an uncle of Lo and Bor (littermate of Tessa) competed:

pic is taken by Al: stick attack


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

now that is beautiful


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Nicely build dogs.



Selena van Leeuwen said:


> we went to the stud dog contest (ph 1 contest),


@Selena, do you know how Marco and Berry2 did.?
btw always nice to see a decoy go down on the stick attack. :mrgreen:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Marco won with Berry 2, 419 pnt


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Kristin and Al are over here and took some pic working from them both.


geh, and i'll have plenty of time to photoshop the pics now that i'm stuck at schipol until tomorrow... 



the trial was great though - as was going to training & seeing you guys (as always) and meeting carmen, frank, kevin, your uncle & all the rest :grin:


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Ahhhhhhh, your stuck on the airport.....good luck...


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

a few of the pics from training:

the club's captive wolf cub









not fond of her new environ









i like duvel's pre-bite smile


















two team members on the same page









bor brings a bit of enthusiasm to the work


















both parts of it









bassie









an impatient balou









medusa









baudi (sp?) transport









this,









ended in this for baudi









we took about 800 pics, and w/nice dogs, so many of them turned out, that it's hard to choose which pics to post. some of my favorites were of the decoy in training though


----------



## Al Bincarousky (Feb 14, 2009)

i had a lot of fun at the trial and training. dick and selena are wonderful people and very hospitable. that youngster dennis almost made it home in my luggage! what a great little man. tell him uncle al gives him raspberries :lol::lol::lol: :-\"


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Dennis loves you, and K is a girl and blond, so of course he loves her to :mrgreen:

Only he shows now all odd habbits you don't want to see in a toddler, thanks to uncle Al :-o :roll:


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Is this the Barry that got 8th overall in the PH1 category at the championships? (I asked about him in the knpv championships thread and made another one)




René Hendriks said:


> Nicely build dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

kristin tresidder said:


> a few of the pics from training:


Those are great pictures, I was wondering how Lo compares to Bourne in body type ??

We haven't seen any pictures of him in awhile


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

great pictures of the youngster too!!! we need to have a decoy prek through 10th grade day care program. lol


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Those are great pictures, I was wondering how Lo compares to Bourne in body type ??
> 
> We haven't seen any pictures of him in awhile


i will have to get some pics of him when i get home - i'm sure he'll be EXTRA cooperative after having been kenneled for 5 days :-o

bor & lo are very similar in mannerism and share a lot of the same physical/mental characteristics from what i can see. i've never seen their uncle, carlos, in person, but going off the pics - to compare bor & lo, i would say bor reminds me of photos that i've seen of carlos, and lo reminds me more of their father, wibo, in build - lo is darker than bor - colored like spike.

carlos









wibo


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Bor also looks a lot like Balou in his build (Balou is a littermate of Tessa, so uncle to Lo & Bor).


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> Is this the Barry that got 8th overall in the PH1 category at the championships? (I asked about him in the knpv championships thread and made another one)


No, the Berry i was referring to is not even certificated, but i have a feeling that he will be at the championships next year. :wink:

The dog you are looking info about i don't know, he is not from my region...


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Selena, is that Remco in the bite suit on the pictures?

Rik


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Rik,

Although I'm not Selena I also train there, so can anwser you too.....no, that is not Remco, it is Kevin, he is doing the most (read all, only not of other decoys come to train with us, like an old friend of me who comes to train 2 or 3 Tines each month) decoy work. Kevin learned his decoy work from Dick and Remco if I'm correct...


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh and Kristen, thanks for the nice pictures from training hope you arrived well (finally)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Rik Wolterbeek said:


> Hey Selena, is that Remco in the bite suit on the pictures?
> 
> Rik


 No, Remco quitted dogsport and decoying last year. Another big loss for the KNPV.

At the club it is Kevin in the suit, as Carmen already told, he's just turned 25 last month, is in the suit about 5 yrs now. And learned it from Dick and Remco.
He owns Balou.


----------

